# Traveling with 2 Fluffs



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

For those of you that have travelled with 2 fluffs in-cabin, do you usually pay 1 roundtrip pet ticket and use one bag for both or do you usually pay 2 pet tickets?

I was wondering if it was possible to use the 2 pet carrier (double sided) and pay 1 ticket given its only 1 bag?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- sorry to say, but even though I've used 1 bag, they charge me for 2 tickets -- one for each fluff. You might want to check with the airline. This has been on Southwest and also on US Air.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Good to know! Thanks Lynn!

I've been calling airlines and so far Delta seems to be the only one who allows for 2 to travel in the same carrier while paying only 1 ticket. I might have to arrange my travels around Delta's destinations...hehehe :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

On SouthWest - you can have 2 dogs in the cabin, in the same bag! no extra charge.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've traveled with two fluffs in one bag.I use a large Sherpa bag and two will fit.I'd use a large bag instead of a two compartment bag,it'll have more room.

They only charged me for one bag.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lufthansa used to charge only for one if in same bag & they were siblings---on long haul flights. I haven't done it for a while so not up to date on present requirements.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jennifer's right. Soutwest's site states: "The pet fare will be $75 each way per pet carrier." So they charge by carrier, not by pets. However they do also state only two pets per carrier are allowed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

75.00 each way, seems like so much for a tiny dog in a pet carrier. Guess Rocky won't be flying with me anytime soon. LOL


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

crazy question, can you get them out of the carrier, and if you are paying for a ticket to they get a seat also?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

We are going to Italy in September and the rountrip ticket per carrier on Delta is $400!
I am glad I will only have to pay 1 ticket and not two!!!! I have to begin to save!
Its great to know about Southwest...I'll consider them when traveling in the U.S. next time!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

jerricks said:


> crazy question, can you get them out of the carrier, and if you are paying for a ticket to they get a seat also?


I wish you could get them a seat! You are not supposed to take them out of the carrier but my husband and I usually get the two window and isle seats and when they dim the lights we put the carrier on our laps and open it (looking towards the window) and Bibu is waaay happier this way. I think its essential on long flights. When we travel to/from Italy I take a wee wee pad and go into the bathroom with him and set it on the floor so he can walk a little.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We usually take American, and only get charged for one even though there are two in one carrier. I never knew if agents were being nice (they have checked the # of pets on several occasions) or whether that was the rule......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I paid $125 each way for my fluffs on American Eagle,sure it was expensive but it was worth it to have them w/ me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I usually fly American and it's per carrier ($125 per way). If they charge per dog, it can be easy to 'camouflage' one dog in the divided sturdi bag. Yes it's expensive to travel in the cabin - BUT I am not going to complain about it because it keeps them from having to travel in cargo. I'd sure hate for the airlines to ban incabin pets like some airlines have done.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I asked if I could take them out and they said "SURE",as long as the other passengers were fine and the other passengers were wanting to see them,pet them even hold them. 
At first I asked ,when they were serving drinks and I told them I's like a water for my dogs,that's when she said you can take them out,so I asked again if it was ok.Usually they're pretty nice about it.

American must have changed their charges,I got to take two in one carrier for $125. They basically charged for the carrier,whether it was one dog or two.

I had to take them out at the airport,but it was to x-ray the bag.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it all depends on the flight attendant you get. When they've been working for a longer period of time they are usually more lenient. The new ones are scared to "break" the rules and get fired. I know some flight attendants have come by and seen that Bibu was sleeping slightly out of his carrier on our lap and they pretended they hadn't seen anything. Many don't care as long as you don't bother any other passengers. You are supposed to keep them in the carrier due to possible allergies of other passengers. Thats the FAA's reason for this rule.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Is one person allowed to travel with two fluffs in separate bags? I have heard that you are only allowed one carrier per person, which is what worries me about getting another dog...I think Bailey would be too big for a divided carrier (he's around 12 pounds) so unless I travel with someone else, I couldn't take along both dogs.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think that is a rule that may vary by airline. I know Delta allows 1 carrier per person. This is the description for the XL Sturdibag and it seems it would work for you, Bailey and future fluff #2. 
Pet Carrier

However, I don't know if the dimensions comply with the airline's regulations. I think every airline has different carrier size regulations. My carriers have never been measured though. I usually travel with a stroller/carrier all in one and have never been asked to measure it.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

*In cabin pet fee experience*

We flew American to the specialty in TX with two in one bag. It was $125 one way, but since we checked in via the kiosk on the way home and it never asked about in cabin pets in order to pay the fee, only about our checked bags, we ended up not paying the fee on the return trip. Of course having checked crates, grooming supplies etc as well as our clothes they made a pretty good profit off our checked bags lol. 

If you read the FAQ on baggage charges on American's site it is pretty clear that the charge is per carrier, not per pet. 

Stacy Newton
www.wildcardpapillons.com


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm willing to do the research and put together post that we can pin to the board offering the necessary information for travel on different airlines.

Can this be done? If so, how?


----------

